# 话蛇添粥



## MINDY_OY

A friend texted me, telling that one of her friends are preparing to open a restaurant that provides rice porridge cooked with snake meat。Her friend wants to find an attractive English name for his restaurant. Do anyone has some good suggestions?

大家好，我一朋友给我发了短信，说她有个朋友开了个蛇粥店，店名是“话蛇添粥”（其粤语发音和“画蛇添足”谐音），他想要给店铺起个英文名。不知大家有没有什么好的建议呢？

先谢了


----------



## indigoduck

MINDY_OY said:


> A friend texted me, telling that one of her friends are preparing to open a restaurant that provides rice porridge cooked with snake meat。Her friend wants to find an attractive English name for his restaurant. Do anyone has some good suggestions?
> 
> 大家好，我一朋友给我发了短信，说她有个朋友开了个蛇粥店，店名是“话蛇添粥”（其粤语发音和“画蛇添足”谐音），他想要给店铺起个英文名。不知大家有没有什么好的建议呢？
> 
> 先谢了


 
In China or abroad - if abroad, what country ?


----------



## Jerry Chan

中文店名非常有趣, I like it!

但用"話"字除了諧音, 有什麼特別意思嗎?

如果食客主要是廣東人, 也可以考慮用"滑蛇添粥"
因為粵語滑/爽滑有"可口"的意思


----------



## MINDY_OY

I'm sorry to say that it's in China. 



indigoduck said:


> In China or abroad - if abroad, what country ?


----------



## MINDY_OY

這個提議不錯哦,食客主要是廣東人！謝謝你啦，Jerry Chan，我跟朋友說一聲




Jerry Chan said:


> 中文店名非常有趣, I like it!
> 
> 但用"話"字除了諧音, 有什麼特別意思嗎?
> 
> 如果食客主要是廣東人, 也可以考慮用"滑蛇添粥"
> 因為粵語滑/爽滑有"可口"的意思


----------



## snooprun

Interesting idea indeed


----------



## MINDY_OY

Then is there any idea about its English name?
有沒有英文名的好提議呢？

I think those who are never struck with the idea of cooking porridge with sneak meat will definitely get shocked. And making "Porridge with Sneak Meat" its restaurant name will also sound strange. So, anyone has any good idea to offer? Great thanks in advance.
對那些從沒想過有蛇肉粥的外國人(因為是要起英文名）來說，這個應該會讓他們嚇一跳吧。而且國內國外很多人都是動物保護主義者，對於他們來說，吃蛇肉實在太奇怪了。但朋友的朋友還是想給他的店取英文名，如果弄個“Porridge with Sneak Meat”會很生硬，也很奇怪，所以，有誰能幫忙給點建議嗎？

先謝謝各位了


----------



## MINDY_OY

Hey, indigoduck. The restaurant will be open in Guangdong Provicne, China. Do you have any suggestion about the English name of such kind of restaurant?


indigoduck said:


> In China or abroad - if abroad, what country ?


----------



## samanthalee

不知道你朋友所要的是怎么样的英文店名。如果是要像中文的玩文字的，也许可考虑 "Snakes & Larder"，出自 "Snakes and Ladders" (蛇棋)。


----------



## MINDY_OY

谢谢samanthalee的建议 他对英文名的要求应该就是eye-catching吧^_^ 主要是要吸引English-speakers的人的注意力，Snakes & Larder很不错哇！我跟他说一声，也代他先谢谢你



samanthalee said:


> 不知道你朋友所要的是怎么样的英文店名。如果是要像中文的玩文字的，也许可考虑 "Snakes & Larder"，出自 "Snakes and Ladders" (蛇棋)。


----------



## snooprun

MINDY_OY said:


> Then is there any idea about its English name?
> 有沒有英文名的好提議呢？
> 
> I think those who are never struck with the idea of cooking porridge with sneak meat will definitely get shocked. And making "Porridge with Sneak Meat" its restaurant name will also sound strange. So, anyone has any good idea to offer? Great thanks in advance.
> 對那些從沒想過有蛇肉粥的外國人(因為是要起英文名）來說，這個應該會讓他們嚇一跳吧。而且國內國外很多人都是動物保護主義者，對於他們來說，吃蛇肉實在太奇怪了。但朋友的朋友還是想給他的店取英文名，如果弄個“Porridge with Sneak Meat”會很生硬，也很奇怪，所以，有誰能幫忙給點建議嗎？
> 
> 先謝謝各位了


 what about "Porridge Master"  or "One more Porridge". Since u have mentioned those who may be struck by "Porridge with Sneak Meat" , I suggest it is better to edit "sneak " out of the name.


----------



## wuqiuyong

How about  "Split Dragon".

采纳了别忘了请我喝粥哦


----------



## xiaolijie

> How about "Split Dragon".


I think "Enter the Dragon" may be easier for Westerners to remember. "Enter the Dragon" (猛龙过江) is the name of a film (with Bruce Lee) familiar to many in the West.


----------



## MINDY_OY

谢谢wuqiuyong
如果那位朋友采纳了，我一定要他请你喝粥^_^



wuqiuyong said:


> How about  "Split Dragon".
> 
> 采纳了别忘了请我喝粥哦


----------



## MINDY_OY

Very nice suggestion. Thanks a lot, xiaolijie I will transfer your suggestion to my friend.



xiaolijie said:


> I think "Enter the Dragon" may be easier for Westerners to remember. "Enter the Dragon" (猛龙过江) is the name of a film (with Bruce Lee) familiar to many in the West.


----------

